# Difficulty with micro registration! PLEASE HELP!!!!



## daquito94 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi,

I have recently bought the micro registration for the riley hopkins 4 in 1 press from Ryonet! I was really excited to get this up and running for a job that i needed to complete. Following the video that Ryont has on youtube i was able to change out the old arm for the new arm that contained the Micros. 

Doing my first job i am having trouble actually getting the screens to stay in registration. I would line up my two color job correctly to the artwork i lay out on the platon but once i do and begin working, i would lift the screen up and back down and my alignment would shift. I have been trying to fix this and have had no luck. I am ruining shirts and more specifically wasting my time. I really really need help please! I have aligned the art, microed it in, locked the mechanisms, and dotted my t's and crossed my eyes. I have no idea what i am doing wrong and its soo frustrating that i can't get these colors two line up. I have been working at this for too long and i need help!


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

It's hard to say what may be causing your issue without being able to see what's going on. After watching the video, I would say you need to make sure every nut and bolt used on the press head needs to be as tight as possible without stripping the nuts. There's a lot of movable parts there and you need to make sure everything is nice and tight. 
Have you tried this- 
•Lower one screen and pull a print. Flash your print and lay the same screen down on the print and see how it lines up. Sometimes on these entry level presses you have to make some adjustments to make sure the head locks down to the same spot every-time.
• Are you burning your screens in the same location for every color used in the design? 
• Are your screens the same tension for both screens? If you have two screens with two different tensions (the tightness of the screen), you'll never get them to line up properly because one screen will always stretch out because of the printing pressure.


----------



## daquito94 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply. I am going to try this and hope it works out correctly! Great point.


----------

